

Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Events but Were Afraid to Ask - sharva
https://linuxnetworkstack.wordpress.com/2013/11/15/all-you-wanted-to-know-about-events-but-were-afraid-to-ask/

======
EugeneOZ
It's draft of the article

